# Acton Lake saugeye?



## Fin Hunter

Found a webpage the other day stating that Acton Lake was being stocked, started in 2004, with saugeye fingerlings as an experiment to control the gizzard shad population. Anybody ever caught a saugeye from Acton or know more about this?


----------



## misterpeabody

the gizzard shad are out of control there...gazillions of 'em, everywhere. The lake is very fertile, full of phytoplankton and zooplankton to feed shad. They stocked extreme amounts (more than a million per year) of saugeye in 'o4 and '05 and research is being done by the odnr, Miami Univ., and Ohio State Univ. on the success of the fish, in relation to the other species that live there. Many have already reached 16 inches as of this fall. They have plenty of food to eat. By nature, many go over the dam/spillway when the opportunity arrives, so perhaps the best fishing will be outside of the actual lake after heavy rains...


----------



## Fin Hunter

Sounds like a pretty good growth rate ( up to 16 inches ) for the first year, by this time next December there should be some fairly large ones in the lake. And at a million per year , should be quite a few of them.


----------



## misterpeabody

saugeye stocking will not be a million per year anymore, probably only 100,000 or so, depending upon who knows what variables...the initial stocking was just to "kick-start" I guess. I wonder how many make it over the dam in any of our reservoirs. I always hear of people catching them in the downstream tailwater areas more than in the main lake. I wonder if that is the problem with CC...


----------



## guitar

This summer i caught a few very small saugeyes while fishing with a minnow for crappies. Its definately a good sign, but the ones i caught were like i said very small.


----------



## Mean Morone

I'm all for the state spreading the wealth. Takes presure off of other lakes. Sounds to me like the state needs to consider hybrid stripers. They will put a hurt on those shad. Were is this lake located?


----------



## socdad

Acton Lake is located at Huston Woods State Park, near Oxford (Miami of Oh). (It has a 9.9 hp limit)


----------

